# Does it look like Snowy to you?



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Here is what happened in my little free time today...

I tried my first attempt at drawing Snowy in GIMP(paint) by using the brush

What do you think about SnowyToon?









Does he resembles my monster?









let me know what you think  otherwise, have a good day ^_^

hugs
Kat


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

OMG Kat that is adorable!! You did a great job and I think it looks just like Snowy!! :wub:


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

You are a superb artist!! I think it really pics up who Snowy is - cute, cuddly and full of light.


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Johita said:


> You are a superb artist!! I think it really pics up who Snowy is - cute, cuddly and full of light.


 
Oops, meant full of life


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

wow!! awesome job Kat! It looks really like him!


----------



## Tiger's Mom (Jan 9, 2008)

TheMalts&Me said:


> Here is what happened in my little free time today...
> 
> I tried my first attempt at drawing Snowy in GIMP(paint) by using the brush
> 
> ...


oh darn, I hate when I cannot view anything . .will have to check it out when I get home :innocent: but who you calling a monster :w00t: :w00t: :w00t:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

How adorable! You're so talented Kat!:thmbup::good post - perfect I also think you capture the pure joy of Snowy with that smile on his face and i love the little polo shirt. :wub: Great job!! Of course the real Snowy can give real kisses so I'll take him over a cartoon character anytime.:heart: 
Was thinking, between your cartoon character and Heini's adventures I think we've got the seeds of a whole Maltese kids book empire right here.:chili:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Ahhh Kat, that is great!!!! You have captured that tongue of Snowy's!!!!!


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

Oh, that is ADORABLE! You are so talented! It really does look like sweet Snowy! :wub:


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

Good resembelance!
That would look cute printed onto a tote bag!
Or onto a T-shirt!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

He looks like Snowy for sure. Have to do one for Crystal so she won't get jealous.


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Kat, you are so artistic!! I love the drawing. It does look like Snowy to me....so cute and happy!!


----------



## dazzlindoll (Apr 28, 2010)

WOW! wat a talented artist you are that does look like snowy...snowy is the sweetest. i spent over an hour watching his videos on youtube earlier today, he sure kept me entertained...lol


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

I am very jealous of your skills! when I use the brush in paint - I end up having something that looks like I gave my computer to a small small child!


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

WOW Kat that is amazing! I love seeing Snowy's pretty smiling face on my screen


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Very cool, Kat. I love your Snowytoon.
xoxoxoxoxo


----------



## maggpi21 (Mar 29, 2010)

soooo soso soso so CUTE!


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

A * DORABLE!!!!! Excellent skillz Ms. Kat!!!!  You could sell those as prints on stuff (t-shirts, bags, etc)... SERIOUSLY


----------



## yeagerbum (Apr 20, 2010)

aww that is so cute!!!! you did a great job  I love Snowytoon 
Aside from the resemblance to Snowy, he also reminds me of Snoopy and a polar bear


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

Great job Kat!!! That totally looks like Snowy!


----------



## totallytotontuffy (May 16, 2007)

Totally awesome!!!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Love it Kat! that's so cute!


----------



## SugarBob62 (Nov 9, 2009)

Yes that is awesome!!!! :blink: Where is Crystal's?? ??


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Bravo...what a good job! It looks like a logo to me!! :aktion033:


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

You are so talented Kat. SnowyToon looks just like Snowy. Very cute!!


----------



## barefoot contessa (Mar 9, 2010)

You captured Snowy perfectly Kat! Your endless talents never fail to amaze me, seriously!


----------



## moshi melo (Jul 2, 2009)

Wow Kat, you captured his adorable smile perfectly!! Impressive!! I love it!!!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

:thumbsup: Good Job! Yep, I can see Snowy there!!


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Youy did a great job...I love it!


----------



## Kitkat (Mar 24, 2010)

Wow! You are way too talented girl!! It's adorable. And of course the original is beyond adorable as always!


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

u definitely have talent , i think u captured his essence perfectly , i do think he should become a label .. too cute!!


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Wow Kat, you sure are talented. I think you have captured Snowy's happy personality in your cartoon:thumbsup:. I wish I could be half as creative as you.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

That's a great characature of Snowy! Great job, Kat!


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

REALLY cute!


----------



## tygrr_lily (Aug 22, 2007)

aww that is the cutest pic! i think you've perfectly captured how happy and joyful snowy always seems to be!


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

That's so cool, Kat! I love, love, love that painting of Snowy boy! What, your first attempt? Incredible, love that detail with his tongue!!! :w00t:

Wow! Go on ...!

Alexandra :wub:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

awwh I am glad that you liked Snowytoon. My hand was a bit shakey on the mouse, so I did: draw and erase a lot, but it was fun drawing it. I never thought that I will do a drawing on paint or never knew that I can do it lol 



Tiger's Mom said:


> but who you calling a monster :w00t: :w00t: :w00t:


:HistericalSmiley: that is one of his nicknames ... Snowy is a Toy Monster; just ask stuffie Lion, stuffie teddy, stuffie bunny and the rest - they will confirm that to you. He caused blindness to many stuffed toys -takes of their eyes, many others lose their ears, tails..etc 
Snowy is a toy destroyer. Just don't leave the victims on the ground when the Monster is alone and the world will be fine. 




His sister, Crystal, is also known as the monster ...



Snowbody said:


> Was thinking, between your cartoon character and Heini's adventures I think we've got the seeds of a whole Maltese kids book empire right here.:chili:


awwwwh Heini boy's adventures are the best :wub::wub::wub:



dazzlindoll said:


> i spent over an hour watching his videos on youtube earlier today, he sure kept me entertained...lol


awwh glad that he kept you entertained. Him and Crystal are good at keeping us entertained as well. This was taken last week... I thought of posting it in the video section of SM, but didn't get into it yet. oh well, here it is if anyone wanted to watch them.







Hunter's Mom said:


> I am very jealous of your skills! when I use the brush in paint - I end up having something that looks like I gave my computer to a small small child!


LOL Erin, trust me, i never knew that I can draw in Paint :HistericalSmiley: 
I find Snowytoon 'ok' ... not bad but not wow  I wanted to do Snowytoon's head a little different (with a little hair-spike), but my hand was shakey on the mouse, so I was happy with just a rounded head with a little movement that makes the head looks furry 

Give it a try when you get *in the mood* of drawing, you might be surprised.



yeagerbum said:


> he also reminds me of Snoopy and a polar bear


LOL funny part is: my brother calls Snowy: Snoop 



michellerobison said:


> Have to do one for Crystal so she won't get jealous.





SugarBob62 said:


> Where is Crystal's?? ??


A drawing of Crystal that I made with a pencil









I sure will draw Crystaltoon soon :wub:



Alexa said:


> That's so cool, Kat! I love, love, love that painting of Snowy boy! What, your first attempt? Incredible, love that detail with his tongue!!! :w00t:
> 
> Wow! Go on ...!
> 
> Alexandra :wub:


Thanks Alexandra. It was, indeed, my first attempt at trying to draw in 'paint'. I didn't know that I will be able to draw in paint before:HistericalSmiley: I just felt like drawing.



maltlovereileen said:


> A * DORABLE!!!!! Excellent skillz Ms. Kat!!!!  You could sell those as prints on stuff (t-shirts, bags, etc)... SERIOUSLY





Canada said:


> That would look cute printed onto a tote bag!
> Or onto a T-shirt!





Rocky's Mom said:


> It looks like a logo to me!! :aktion033:





uniquelovdolce said:


> I do think he should become a label


Thanks for the fun ideas ladies  let's see where will I end up using Snowytoon 

hugs
Kat


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Very, very cute, Kat! You captured smiley Snowy perfectly!


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Great drawing Kat, you are super talented. :aktion033: Love the drawing of Crystal too.:aktion033:


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

Yes, yes it does. LOL, very nice drawing, Kat! :wub::wub::wub: It shows Snowy's happy attitude well!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Bonnie's Mommie said:


> Very, very cute, Kat! You captured smiley Snowy perfectly!


awwwwwwwh I missed you sweet Linda:hugging:
glad that you liked the drawing 



MalteseJane said:


> Great drawing Kat, you are super talented. :aktion033: Love the drawing of Crystal too.:aktion033:





roxybaby22 said:


> Yes, yes it does. LOL, very nice drawing, Kat! :wub::wub::wub: It shows Snowy's happy attitude well!


Thanks guys ^_^ happy to read that you liked it. 

hugs
Kat


----------



## Maltsnme (Feb 7, 2009)

TheMalts&Me said:


> Here is what happened in my little free time today...
> 
> I tried my first attempt at drawing Snowy in GIMP(paint) by using the brush
> 
> ...


Kat..ADORABLE and the likeness is so sweet! You did great!


----------



## Delilahs Mommy (Nov 22, 2009)

That is great! It does look like Snowy!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Oh Kat you have to continue painting and drawing. That picture of Snowy is fantastic!! I love it. Great likeness. You are a talented lady!:aktion033:


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Perfect toon of precious Snowy, a perfect likeness.:aktion033: I'd have recognized that little smiling face anywhere. :wub:


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

Adorable! You are very talented!!!


----------

